# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  استفاده از علامتهای جدید برای درجات کاربران، نظر شما چیست؟

## مهدی کرامتی

با سلام.

نظر شما درباره استفاده از این تصاویر بجای ستاره‌های فعلی برای نمایش جهت درجات کاربران چیست؟
<div align=center>











</div>

----------


## Inprise

قراره معیار ، میزان پست ها باشه ؟

----------


## Hidarneh

فکر خوبیه ولی طرحش جای کار داره . گرافیستها یالا طرح بدین

----------


## baabi

به به ، چشممون به جمال آقای کرامتی روشن شد...
بله. به نظر منم اینطور بهتره... حداقل از اون اسامی بهتره. همین تعداد پستها هم اگه تفکیک بشه بد نیست. ( جوابها - سوالها ) 
خلاصه کلمه تازه وارد رو نداشته باشیم!!! :oops:  :oops:

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

> قراره معیار ، میزان پست ها باشه ؟


بغیر از درجات ویژه مانند مدیر بخش و مدیر سایت، معیار درجات مانند آنچه در حال حاضر در جریان است *میزان پستها* میباشد.

----------


## mehrzad007

برای مدیران اگه یه طرح دیگه بزنین بهتر نیست؟ راسی نمیشه یه میزان سنجش بهتر پیدا کرد برای امتیاز دهی؟
مثلا بنا به پاسخهایی که هر کس به سوالات دیگران می دهد دوستان به او امتیاز بدهند و یا....

----------


## Inprise

تصور نمیکنم "تعداد پستها" معیار مناسبی برای پر رنگ شدن حروف "برنامه نویس" باشه .

ایده : مدیران هر بخش ، بصورت هفتگی یا ماهیانه امتیازات خاصی را برای کاربران فعال و "مفید" اون بخش در نظر بگیرند و برای مدیر سایت ارسال کنند . مدیر سایت میتونه فعالیت مدیران و بقیه رو بررسی کنه و خودش هم امتیازات خاصی رو در نظر بگیره . فکر میکنم دادن امتیاز بهتره مبتنی بر شایستگی باشه نه میزان فعالیت شبانه روزی توی سایت و پست های تراکتوری !  :roll:  این صرفا" یک نظر شخصی بود

خوش باشید

----------


## 30yavash

نوشته هاش خیلی بزرگه.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

> ایده : مدیران هر بخش ، بصورت هفتگی یا ماهیانه امتیازات خاصی را برای کاربران فعال و "مفید" اون بخش در نظر بگیرند و برای مدیر سایت ارسال کنند . مدیر سایت میتونه فعالیت مدیران و بقیه رو بررسی کنه و خودش هم امتیازات خاصی رو در نظر بگیره . فکر میکنم دادن امتیاز بهتره مبتنی بر شایستگی باشه


کسی ایده تکمیلی در اینباره، یا ایده مشابهی نداره؟

----------


## sh

اول  سلام خدمت روی گل آقای کرامتی عزیز

در مورد امتیازات کاملا با نظر آقای اینپرایز موافقم چون بارها میخواستم بگویم ولی الان بهترین موقع هست
آقای کرامتی اگر درست نگاه کنید بعضی موقع افراد دها تاپیک میگذارند ولی یک دونه فایده نداره بعضی برای شوخی و بعضی فقط یک شکل و یا شوخی

البته شوخی بد نیست ولی منظورم اینه تعداد پست اصلا معیار مناسبی نیست

بلکه محتوای پست هر کس و میزان کمک به دیگران معیار بهتری است این یعنی همان شایسته سالاری :!: 

یعنی کیفیت نه کمیت  :idea: 

ور در مورد درجات بهتر است همان ستاره باشد چون شکیل تر و بهتر قابل تشخیص و مقایسه میباشد

با تشکر

----------


## M-Gheibi

منم با نظر آقای اینپرایز عزیز کاملا موافقم چون جدیدا این سایت تبدیل شده به اتاق چت (البته بعضی قسمتها). مثل اینکه مسابقست. شاید هم هرکسی پست بیشتری داره بهش جایزه میدن. در کل نظر آقای اینپرایز بسیار عالی است.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

> چون جدیدا این سایت تبدیل شده به اتاق چت (البته بعضی قسمتها)


با این نظرتون زیاد موافق نیستم.
من بخاطر مسئولیت‌ام در این مجموعه، در طی هر 24 ساعت معمولا اکثر پستها را میخوانم. مواردی که من تا کنون مشاهده کرده‌ام 95 درصد جنبه علمی و 5% جنبه عمومی و متفرقه دارند.

----------


## mehrzad007

یه کم برعکس نمی گین؟ (البته شرمنده ما رو چه به نظر دادن و خرده گرفتن به شما ) 
خیلی توی سایت حرفهای الکی زیاد شده

----------


## amin panahi

ستاره ها هم کوچکترند و خم حوش فرم تر . در مورد درجات کاربر ها هم به نظر من علاوه بر تعداد پست ها باید توانایی افراد هم در نظر بگیریم . مثلا ممکن کسی فقط 30 پست داشته باشد ولی همه 30 پستش مطالب عالی باشند  (چون به مباحث حاشیه ای وارد نمی شود و از این نمونه ها در سایت فراوان است  ) حالا این درسته که به او عنوان تازه وارد اطلاق کنیم ؟ بهتره که مثلا آقای دلفی اسیستنس که همه مطالب را مرور می کنند در صورت برهورد با چنین موردی یه امتیاز تشویقی چیزی اهدا کنند تا اعتبار آنها که کمتر پیغام می گذارند هم حفظ شود .

----------


## M-Gheibi

> من بخاطر مسئولیت‌ام در این مجموعه، در طی هر 24 ساعت معمولا اکثر پستها را میخوانم. مواردی که من تا کنون مشاهده کرده‌ام 95 درصد جنبه علمی و 5% جنبه عمومی و متفرقه دارند.


البته زحمات بی وقفه شما قابل قدر دانیست ولی فکر کنم خیلی ها هم عقیده من باشند. البته من قصد توهین به شخصی را ندارم ولی برای مثال در قسمت انتخابات دور دوم مجلس شورای برنامه نویس فکر کنم در بعضی از پستها ، مواردی دیده میشود و یا در قسمت نیاز به مدیر برای بخش اسمبلی میتوان مواردی را یافت و ... . البته منظور اصلی من این تاپیکها نیست و اینها فقط نمونه هایی بودند که من یادم بود. در آخر خوشحال میشوم که عزیزان دیگر هم نظراتشان را هرچند کوتاه بیان کنند (البته منظورم فقط با یک اسمایل نیست).

----------


## mohammad javad pishvaei

تعداد پستها که در خانه سمت راست بطور معمول نوشته میشود و ظاهرا اشکالی ندارد.
اما جناب مدیر سایت ، اگر میتوانید با معیارهایی که دارید میزان برنامه نویس بودن را مشخص فرمایید ، طرح شما خوب است والا بنظر حقیر بهتر است از طرح خود صرفنظر کنید ( و نیز از درج ستاره ها و کلماتی از قبیل کاربر برنزی و مسی و ... :oops: )

----------


## kia1349

بنظر من دادن درجه به افراد لازمه حالا اگه در مورد لفظش (تازه وارد.برنزی.نقره ای.طلائی.و.....) حرفی دارید این یه بحث دیگه است البته به نظر من جالب و قشنگه (نظر شخصی)
به نظر من افراد یک فروم باید به پستی که فرستاده میشه امتیاز بدن چون همه اون افراد دارن از مطلب پست شده استفاده میکنن
و برای اینکه از قسمتهای مختلف و متفرقه کسی امتیاز الکی به پست فرستاده شده نده میشه برای افراد عضو در سایت یه شناسه دیگه در نظر گرفت که مشخص کننده این باشه که طرف در چه قسمتی از سایت بیشترین فعالیت رو داره و عضو کدوم فرومه
بعد هم اینکه امتیازات داده شده به یک پست توسط مدیران بخشها ویرایش و کنترل بشه چون مسئول سایت از عهده حجم زیاد این کار به تنهائی بر نمی آیند
خلاصه اینکه وقتی در مورد یه موضوعی در یک فروم بحثی شروع شد به فرد یا افرادی که بهترین جواب یا بهترین ایده را دادند توسط همان افراد عضو فروم و با نظارت مدیران بخشها امتیازی اهدا شود
در مورد تعویض ستاره ها با کلمه "برنامه نویس"  میشه با توجه به درجه یوزر و امتیاز وی رنگ این کلمه را از سیاه به عنوان تازه وارد تا طلائی به عنوان کاربر طلائی و غیره تغییر داد

----------


## vadood

به نظر من ستاره ها استاندارد هستند. شما هر جا ستاره می بینید rank اون چیز یادتون می آد، ارتش، هتل، ... خلاصه من ستاره ها رو دوست دارم.

----------


## ساران سافت

> ستاره ها هم کوچکترند و خم حوش فرم تر . در مورد درجات کاربر ها هم به نظر من علاوه بر تعداد پست ها باید توانایی افراد هم در نظر بگیریم . مثلا ممکن کسی فقط 30 پست داشته باشد ولی همه 30 پستش مطالب عالی باشند  (چون به مباحث حاشیه ای وارد نمی شود و از این نمونه ها در سایت فراوان است  ) حالا این درسته که به او عنوان تازه وارد اطلاق کنیم ؟ بهتره که مثلا آقای دلفی اسیستنس که همه مطالب را مرور می کنند در صورت برهورد با چنین موردی یه امتیاز تشویقی چیزی اهدا کنند تا اعتبار آنها که کمتر پیغام می گذارند هم حفظ شود .


البته این ایده خوب است ولی من فکر نمی کنم آقای کرامتی به تنهای بتواند همه افرادی که در سایت مطلب بگذارند در نظر بگیرد. در واقع به علت زیاد بودن تعداد افراد این مشکل است.
اما شیوه امتیاز دادن مدیران سایت باز قدری عملی تر می باشد. :wink: 

اگر نظر من را بخواهید از ستاره ها بیشتر خوشم می آید. :oops:

----------


## Behzad_Asharkhan

ستاره خوبه. ایجوری من ستوان 2 ام اونجوری فکر کنم بشم "بر........"

ضمنا با نظرات ژنرال INPRISE و VADOOD موافقم  8) 




> تصور نمیکنم "تعداد پستها" معیار مناسبی برای پر رنگ شدن حروف "برنامه نویس" باشه . 
> 
> ایده : مدیران هر بخش ، بصورت هفتگی یا ماهیانه امتیازات خاصی را برای کاربران فعال و "مفید" اون بخش در نظر بگیرند و برای مدیر سایت ارسال کنند . مدیر سایت میتونه فعالیت مدیران و بقیه رو بررسی کنه و خودش هم امتیازات خاصی رو در نظر بگیره . فکر میکنم دادن امتیاز بهتره مبتنی بر شایستگی باشه نه میزان فعالیت شبانه روزی توی سایت و پست های تراکتوری !  این صرفا" یک نظر شخصی بود





> به نظر من ستاره ها استاندارد هستند. شما هر جا ستاره می بینید rank اون چیز یادتون می آد، ارتش، هتل، ... خلاصه من ستاره ها رو دوست دارم.

----------


## JavanSoft

قبل از حل هر مساله ای باید صورت مساله را شناخت 
بیایید نگاهی به صورت مساله بکنیم (البته از دید من )
1) تعداد پستها در برخی واقعا نشانگر علمی و زحمات آنها در سایت می باشد 
2) تعداد پستها در برخی واقعا نشانگر فعالیت شدید آنها در گرم نگهداشتن محیط سایت می باشد (حتی اگر بعنوان یک Smile یا "محیط چت"باشد)
3) برخی از افراد ممکن است تعداد پستهای بالایی نداشته باشند ... اما "برخی از سوالهای بی جواب و حرفه ای را پاسخ دهند و قبل از آن کلی بیننده نتوانسته باشند جواب سوال را بدهند"
4) مدیران می دانند که چه کسی در چه بخشی فعالیت خوبی دارد 
6) برنامه نویس بودن یا نبودن یک شخص با تعداد پستها آن مشخص نمی شود
7) "ستاره" یا "برنامه نویس "

----------


## nematia

> ور در مورد درجات بهتر است همان ستاره باشد چون شکیل تر و بهتر قابل تشخیص و مقایسه میباشد

----------


## Mahdavi

با سلام
منم با نظر اقای اینپرایز موافقم . چرا که متاسفانه بعضیها فقط دارند مطالب همینطوری پست میکنند . مثلا می بینی طرف 200 تا پست داره ولی نگاه کنی 10 تا مطلب دروستو حسابی پست نکرده.
مثلا تو یکی از پست ها دوستی نوشته بود 
*منم با موفقم*یا
*من نمی دونم*یا ...

پس بهتره یا تعداد پست ها رو بردارید یا ملاک بهتری واسه علایمی که فرمودید در نظر بگیرید.
با پوزش از همه اساتید 
ممنون

----------


## کم حوصله

سلام
ببخشید ولی چه فرقی می کنه که کی چند تا پست فرستاده یا درجه اش چیه
یا کجا و برای چی پست می فرسته
از نظر من که هیچ فرقی می کنه
ما اینجا می آییم تا از تجربیات و رهنمود هایی دوستان فیض ببریم و اگر هم کاری کمکی چیزی از دستمون بر امد کمک دوستان کنیم
همینو بس حالا برنامه نویس باشیم ستاره داشته باشیم .... هیچ فرقی نمی کنه چون برا این نیامدیم اینجا 
در هر صورت به نظر من بیایم در کنار هم معلومات هم دیگه را بالا ببریم و ایرانی آبادتر و فرهنگی جامع تر و کامل تر داشته باشیم نه درجه پست و مقامی بالاتر 

آقای کرامتی همین که این محفل را راه انداختید و به بیسوادهایی مثل من کمک کردید تا اطلاعات خودشون را بالا ببرند و از اساتیدی همچون شما و آقای نصیری فیض ببرند صمیمانه تشکر و خسته نباشید می کم 

به امید روزی که پربارترین و کامل ترین سایت را در کنارهمدیگر داشته باشیم

----------


## kia1349

درسته ولی بهتره یه قانونی داشته باشته

----------


## ramin_rp

سلام
با نظر آفای کم حوصله موافقم
چه فرقی داره من "تازه وارد " با شم و یا "کاربر طلایی" ؟ 
به من جایزه میدن یا امتیازی نسبت به دیگر دارم کلاسش بیشتره ویا چی؟  :?:  :!:   :arrow: 
باتشکر
رامین

----------


## jirjirakk

> با سلام
> منم با نظر اقای اینپرایز موافقم . چرا که متاسفانه بعضیها فقط دارند مطالب همینطوری پست میکنند . مثلا می بینی طرف 200 تا پست داره ولی نگاه کنی 10 تا مطلب دروستو حسابی پست نکرده.
> مثلا تو یکی از پست ها دوستی نوشته بود 
> *منم با موفقم*یا
> *من نمی دونم*یا ...


آقای محدوی خود شما هم این جا موافقت خودتون رو اعلام کردین  :?:

----------


## Abbas Arizi

به نظر من این ستاره‌ها خوبه. فقط باید عنوان بالای اونها عوض بشه. مثلا به جای تازه وارد و طلایی و اینها بذارید فعال، خیلی فعال و این جور چیزها.
چرا که سو تفاهمی که این عناوین ایجاد میکنه باعث میشه که بعضیها شبیه اسپم عمل کنند.

خوش باشید.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

> به نظر من این ستاره‌ها خوبه. فقط باید عنوان بالای اونها عوض بشه. مثلا به جای تازه وارد و طلایی و اینها بذارید فعال، خیلی فعال و این جور چیزها


درجاتی که ما الان داریم عبارتند از: کاربر جدید تازه وارد کاربر معمولی کاربر برنزی کاربر نقره ای کاربر طلاییبنظر شما بجای اینا چی بذاریم؟

----------


## amin panahi

به نظر من به ازای مدت زمانی که اعضا در سایت online هستند هم امتیازی تعلق گیرد .

----------


## کم حوصله

آقا مگه در کل الان چشه که می خواهین عوضش کنید  :?: 

آقای کرامتی مشخص بیکار شدین ها !!  :mrgreen:

----------


## Abbas Arizi

> بنظر شما بجای اینا چی بذاریم؟


راستش من هر چی فکر کردم نتونستم معادل خوبی برای همه اینها پیدا کنم. ولی اگه بچه‌های دیگه هم روی این موضوع فکر کنند، میتونیم به نتیجه خوبی برسیم.

----------


## SSP_Software_team

آقای کرامتی من یه پیشنهاد برای مبنا قرار دادن درجات دارم
اگه بشه این کارو کرد مثلا یکی مثل بنده نمیاد بشه برنزی همون معمولی باقی میمونه :oops: 
هر کس تو هر بخشی که پستی رو انجام میده مدیر بخش چک میکنه ببینه که.....
1 - آیا پست مربوطه به روند بحث مربوطه ؟
2 - آیا در اون پست خدایی نکرده شخص پست کننده مخالف قوانین سایت عمل کرده یا نه؟
3 - سول از چه نوعی هستش مثلا ( در سطح مبتدی و ....)
حالا شما هم میتونین چند مورد دیگه هم اضافه کنین 
بعد مدیر بخش این گزارش رو به مدیر سایت میده و مدیر سایت بر اساس گزارشات ارسالی به کسی درجه میده یا ازش کم میکنه :wink: 
ولی به نظر من بهتره اصلا هیچ درجه ای به پست های ارسالی تو بخش های جوک و ..... نسبت داده نشه
و نوع این درجه ها هم الانشم خوب هستن ولی اگه این روند اجرا بشه میتونیم اسم هاشون رو عوض کنیم  و ستاره ها برای کاربران معمولی 4 تا باشن و برای مدیر بخش 5 تا مثلا
1- برنامه نویس مبتدی
2 - برنامه نویس معمولی
3 - برنامه نویس ماهر
4 - برنامه نویس حرفه ای
5 - مدیر بخش(برای مدیر ها)
میدونم یه مقدار کارو سخت میکنه این پیشنهاد ولی اگه بشه خیلی خوبه
لطفا روش فکر کنین :wink: 
ممنون

----------


## Best Programmer

salam
agar mam bekhayn in vasat ye chizy begim bad nist begim ke 
1: afrad be fard nomre bedand
2: kamy az mabahese alaky door beshim va vaqean harf ba amal byarim masalan nagin ke RSA ine vally kesy ke balad nabashe nemifahme in che hast
3:hadeaql bayad az 2 line bishtar bashe ersalyha
4:yesery EBOOK Free bezarid
5: mabahese REVERSE ENGINEERING ham ezafe konid (khodam hazeram tosh maqale bedam)d
6:ketabay khoob ro ke to iran nist ro bekharid va Ebook  konid va forosh ryaly bezarid
7:bad nist ye otaqe chat bezarid har ke dost dare chat kone be toor online bere onja va forum haro poor nakone
8:khoob agar intoor beshe alan aksare onaye ke 500 post darand be bala bayad vaqey beshand
9:moteasefane inja bishtar shoode forum edea ha va taraf tanha ba khondane 1 book hich kasso dege qabool nadare
10:bad nist ye Film ham paksht khonid  :lol: 
11:hanooz fekr nakardam :?:

----------


## SSP_Software_team

پپپپپپپپپپپپپپپپپپپپپپپپپ  پپپپپپپپپپپپپپپپپپپپپپپ ننویس :cry: 
چشم کور شد نوشته هاتو خوندم :shock:

----------


## Hidarneh

و یه پیشنهاد دیگه اونهایی که اول قوانین و راهنمای سایت رو نمی خونن ازشون ستاره کم کنین ( که بخونن با scroll lock هم می شه فارسی نوشت ) واقعا آدم کور می شه .

----------


## SSP_Software_team

برای دادن گزاش هم میتونین این کارو بکنین مثلا همین button ویرایش که برای فقط کسی نمایش داده میشه که اون پست رو انجام داده حالا میتونین 2 تا Button دیگه هم اضافه کنین که فقط برای مدیران بخش دیده بشه مثلا با ایکونهای (Information) و (Error) به ترتیب برای راضی بودن و ناراضی بودن مدیر اون بخش از پست و بعد اون گزارش به شما ارسال بشه و شما مهر تائید رو بهش بزنین

--------این یکی هم بد نیست---------
میتونین به این شکل طراحی کنین که هر کس برای هر بخش درجه ی مخصوص به خودشو داشته باشه و مدیران اون بخش ها مسئول دادن درجه باشن به این ترتیب هم کار شما آسون تر میشه هم میزان فعالیت هر کس در هر بخشی بهتر معلوم میشه و میتونین یه درجه ی کلی هم بزارین که شما مسئولش باشین و بر اساس درجه هایی که مدیران بخش های مختلف دادن درجه ی کلی رو شما بدین
و.........
آقای کرامتی اون چه که زیاده فیشنهاده ولی مونده که شما کودومو بپسندین :wink:

----------


## kia1349

البته تا اونجائیکه من میدونم (مذاکره با ایشان در نمایشگاه)آقای کرامتی برای امتیاز و پست مطالب علمی  یه فکر اساسی دارن میکنن 
اگه اون فکر عملی بشه خیلی خوبه
اگه ایشان لازم بدونند خودشون عنوان میکنن

----------


## nematia

> البته تا اونجائیکه من میدونم (مذاکره با ایشان در نمایشگاه)آقای کرامتی برای امتیاز و پست مطالب علمی یه فکر اساسی دارن میکنن 
> اگه اون فکر عملی بشه خیلی خوبه اگه ایشان لازم بدونند خودشون عنوان میکنن


موافقم کیا خان ( بر اساس همون چیزایی که صحبت شد). ولی به شرطی که ستاره ها رو کنار نذارن.

----------


## Harry

> در آخر خوشحال میشوم که عزیزان دیگر هم نظراتشان را هرچند کوتاه بیان کنند (البته منظورم فقط با یک اسمایل نیست).


سلام و عرض خسته نباشد 
من هم با تمام نظرات آقای غیبی موافقم. 
آقای کرامتی همانطور که می دانید این سایت *سایت تخصصی برنامه نویسان ایرانی* است نه *سایت تخصصی خوانندگان ایرانی*. اگر یک نگاهی به این تاپیک بیندازید منظور بنده را بهتر متوجه می شوید . 
http://www.barnamenevis.org/viewtopic.php?t=5425
خوب پس دلیل حذف نکردن این تاپیک و تاپیک هایی از این قبیل چیست؟

در آخر هم می خواهم بگویم که من هم قصد توهین و اهانت به کسی را نداشتم . :) 
امیدوارم که در تمام مراحل زندگیتان -خصوصا شما آقای کرامتی که با افتتاح این سایت قدم بسیار بزرگی را در پیشبرد سطح علمی جوانان برداشتید- موفق و پیروز باشید .

----------

